# Simran 200de



## blalugba (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey. I have a Simran up down converter 200de and my fuse blew out. I am in France now and the fuses I have currently tried have not worked or worked for about a minute and just blew out. Does anyone know what fuses to use for this type of converter. ( I have tried a 2amp one and a 2.5 one )


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Maybe you should ask in the France forum, too.


----------

